
Siri Is The New Clippy - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/23/siri-is-the-new-clippy/
======
nextstep
I use Siri. I completely disagree with this article.

~~~
calciphus
I have one data point to the contrary. This argument is invalid.

~~~
paul9290
Indeed, I use it daily, especially when driving.

Phone is docked in front of me and connected to car stereo. I just activate
her to do things most people are doing less safely like text messaging and
looking at their phone for directions.

Siri like technology belongs in all cars, as we are not going to change our
(awful/stupid) behavior of texting while driving.

~~~
tutuca
You didn't understand the parent comment. Go, grab a cup of coffee, read it
again and meditate about what it says for a little while.

------
cmelbye
Alexia's articles are so consistently pure garbage. Who cares what she thinks
about Siri? How about some sources? Maybe some actual usage data? A
satisfaction poll of users?

TechCrunch is a joke. Are there any journalistic tech news sites out there?

~~~
bsphil
>Alexia's articles are so consistently pure garbage.

It was even posted to HN by Garbage!

------
ambirex
Except for the fact that Clippy popped up unwanted and Siri you have to ask
for.

------
mwctahoe
Don't you talk bad about clippy, not everybody hates him.

------
bobbles
AKA: "I don't see a use for it and neither should you"

------
amirmansour
No.

